# Problem with the DC App on iOS



## Andy M. (Nov 25, 2015)

When I try to open the iPhone app for DC, it opens and immediately closes.  I trashed the app and downloaded another copy with the same results.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm having the same problem, Andy, both on my iPad and iPhone.  Have reported it.

I've tried several hard resets, as well as deleting and reinstalling the app many times.  Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2015)

Yay!!!  The app is back!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Janet H (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry about this - we're working on it....


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2015)

Ruh roh.  The app is doing funny things.  It won't let me see individual posts.  It was working fine an hour ago.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2015)

Now the app is totally shot.  It won't let me do anything, a pop-up keeps saying try again later.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 26, 2015)

Mine is working fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2015)

My iPhone app is now working! The iPad app still is telling me to try again later.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 26, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> My iPhone app is now working! The iPad app still is telling me to try again later.



Ha! The app quit working right on my old Android phone. It didn't work on my new Android phone. I quit trying to use it and only thought to try again when I saw this thread. Now it even seems to quote.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 27, 2015)

This is weird.  The DC app is back working on iPad, but only in wifi mode, not on Verizon LTE mode, which I like to use instead of wifi since it's so much faster.  Oh well, at least the app works now!  Thanks!


----------

